# Gauge 1 Get Together July 5th



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Below is the link to a short video of a gauge 1 get together yesterday afternoon.

Lots of great locos on display.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IAytTb0Slk&feature=youtu.be


Regards

Stuart


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Video blocked here due to copywright laws I guess. I cannot get it


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I get the same in Canada!
"This video contains content from WMG, rumblefish and AdShare MG for a Third Party, one or more of whom have blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.
Sorry about that."
Whatever that all means.
I'm sure that everyone had fun though.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

That usually means that any added music is not free from copyright. I get most of my music from www.freeplaymusic.com. You can get a personal use only YouTube license for their music, and the majority of it is free.

Scott


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Stuart,
Try to embed it directly into this site instead of a copy and paste link.
There is the "World Link " symbol on the tool bar line above the text which does that.
Hope that works for you ,
Peter.


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry Chaps.

Here goes!







Does that work?

Stuart


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

NOPE - same message. You need to get rid of the sound track completely and re post to YouTube. Same problem as your post on G1RYS group.

Looking forward to seeing the video. Follow Scott's advice and if you insist on overdubbing, use a free source.


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

ok chaps doing a no soundtrack version now. Sorry about that. It does lose a lot without the sound track though.  hey ho.

Stuart


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

here you go.

Sorry its not as good,

Stuart


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo from Austria,

had no problems opening the first link above, the birds was singing and music playing..
-perhaps our small country is not on NSA-watchlist ;-))

greetings from derPeter


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

4MT said:


> here you go.
> 
> Sorry its not as good,
> 
> Stuart


Sorry, but I think that a get together video is far better with the 'actual' sound of trains going by and people talking, rather than your normal choice of orchestral background.
Looks like everyone was having fun at Adams.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not know what music would have made it better. Beautiful coaches that you never can see available anymore at reasonable prices and great variety of power.
May be too many humans at times. The sound of the rails is much better.


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a video of another get together last Saturday at a somewhat smaller but beautifully engineered dual gauge 1 and gauge 3 line.






Regards

Stuart


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Stuart,

What a great layout! I am always in great admiration of the lengths you guys go to in the UK to build in such lovely landscaping to go with your rail lines. I love the brick work in particular.....my layout is not worthy...

You guys run your locos a lot like our friends in Japan--full tilt...Since my layout track work is not in the same league (at least not now anyway), I always have to run them at sub-sonic speed...In fact, my Aster Duchess runs most anemically (no worries about running off the track or carrying more than 4-5 coaches with it...). At present, I'm ok with that until the track work is completed. I have seen a similar performance with a friend's in IL--Andrew Pullen suggested to open up the smokebox door for more air but yours seemed like she had all the air she needed....

Thanks again for the great show.

Sam


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Sam 

The duchess belongs to a friend of mine but I know a lot of people had trouble with them only wanting to hold about 2 bar pressure. Best fix I've heard is to drill the blast pipe out a bit wider. The problem is I'm the front end rather than the firebox.

Glad you liked the film.

Regards

Stuart


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Stuart,

Thanks for that info. I will give it a try. I figured if anyone had come up with a solution, it would be over there. I also am giving some thought about rebuilding my layout but a change like what you created might get raised eyebrows from my wife...we do try to keep those in their proper position....but, of course, not always possible.

Sam


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Sam

It's always a balancing act! This layout belongs to my friend Adrian but is very well integrated into a beautiful garden. Another nearby line is at Iden Coach house. If you do a google search for Pauls Gauge 1 you will find his website.

Stuart


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Stuart,

Yes, sometimes the balance falls heavily on my side or should I say head.... Another amazing layout at your friend Paul's place...the vision and creativity is also impressive....particularly the bridges and how he worked in the landscaping. You guys seem to do exceptionally work marrying landscape to layout.

On the Duchess's mod--we were a bit puzzled thinking that by opening up the blast nozzle one would reduce the draft....also, do you know how much has it been expanded? A change like think is obviously a rather permanent one.

Much appreciated,
Sam


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Sam 

I will find out for you. I know several people who have done it.

Stuart


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam - if your engine wont keep 4 bars, you have a poor draft- not enough fire - or the timing on the slide valves is not quite perfect. Its easy to fix the fire. However the locomotive is quite sensitive to the tiniest change in valve settings, and that can completely mess up the drafting.
I had both problems, and took my engine apart so many times I could draw the instruction manual from memory even today.
Once you get it straight, it is an exceptionally strong engine with a very powerful chuff. 
John

PS - It took me longer to build and tune the Duchess than it did to make the Challenger. Only the Allegheny took more effort. So keep trying!


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

John,

Yes, hopefully, the drafting is the primary issue. I'm waiting for the specific changes on the blast pipe that Stuart mentioned above.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

that might be it. I over fired the boiler, and have a bigger pump. It is quite the amazing combination. Changing the blast pipe would do the same thing.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

John,
Thank you for your feedback and advice. Any more details on the pump? I havent seen that so much but I have some work to do on the main line from the displacement lubricator...so while that is getting done....

Sam


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam - I will send you a separate note, so I don't mess up this thread.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks John..I will be looking--you can also send to sdimaggio at ameritech dot net.

Stuart--the blast pipe fix is interest when you get the detail. I also have steam line repair to do from the snug little displacement lubricator in the cab....I need to make sure the body doesn't move since it appears to have torqued off the small nipple on the steam line...it's TRS to the rescue there...

Sam


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Sam

Saw my friend who has done the blast pipe fix on his duchess today. He has drilled out only the rear blast pipe from 1.2 to 1.3mm. The rest of the loco is as standard. 
Hope that helps.

Stuart


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Another little video. This time amongst others the first outing for an Accucraft CP Royal Hudson squeezing through platforms and dwarfing the rolling stock. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6ylJ3U3JZE&feature=youtu.be 

Regards 

Stuart


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info Stuart. That CP Hudson runs like they all do--very well.

Sam


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes it's an excellent loco. Easily up there with an Aster in my opinion. 

Stuart


----------

